# Nintendo 3DS eShop Cards Sneak Out In UK



## SamAsh07 (Aug 15, 2011)

It's been a long and arduous path to this moment, but we can reveal that Nintendo eShop cards are finally making their way out to stores in the UK.

User BMagwood769 sent us this photo of a £15 Nintendo 3DS eShop card purchased in his local Sainsbury's supermarket.

We've contacted Nintendo for further information, but hopefully this is the start of the long-awaited roll-out of 3DS eShop cards to stores across the UK and Europe.

Update: We've also heard that the cards are available at ASDA stores in the UK.

Nintendo has responded saying that a full statement will be released soon.[/p]




Source

Finally, now gotta wait for them to arrive here, so I can finally get some downloading done.


----------



## emigre (Aug 15, 2011)

Nintendo really are sloppy with digital distribution.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 15, 2011)

Yay, eShop cards! Now, no need to entrust my credit card details do a big company when they aren't required! Finally, a solution for both the online credit card detail holders and the people that fancy typing in pin numbers on resistive touchscreens. (i.e me.)


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 15, 2011)

Finally. Hope they are available in germany soon.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh look, it only took nearly five months.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 15, 2011)

They took their time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
But at least its here lol.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Oh look, it only took nearly five months.


Looool, DSi Points Card took more than an year to come out here after the DSi's release!! Well this time the story is different since new gaming stores have popped up that are much faster in getting latest shit early.


----------



## prowler (Aug 15, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Nintendo really are sloppy with digital distribution.


They should just call in some other company to do their online.

Also it wouldn't be surprising if someone actually tried, the whole thing that happened to Sony, would happen to Nintendo


----------



## emigre (Aug 15, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly, Ninty should outsource their online services to India.


----------



## prowler (Aug 15, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Win-win situation imo.


----------

